# Anna Maria



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

I?m going to Anna Maria Island during Thanksgiving weekend. Does anyone have any tips on fishing without a boat? I could wade or fish from the shore it doesn?t matter. I?m staying a little south of the bridge, I can drive a little bit I?m 16, so not sure if my parents would want me driving too far though. 
I just started tying hair/marabou jigs for bass in PA. Does anyone have any clue what colors or weights I would need to make some good ones? I?ve seen a lot of people using them for saltwater online usually from .5 oz to 3 oz and a lot of green and white. 
Could I use any bass lures to catch anything? I have a few walking baits and poppers. Jerk baits? Crank baits? Whopper plopper lol? I have a ton of soft plastics too, what could I use there? Or if none of those work what will, links to buy stuff, amazon if possible would be great. 
All my rods are 1 piece. If I should then I?ll get them down there, but is there any place I could maybe rent some decent rods? 
Thanks a lot for the help, any information you can share is great. 

Justin


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2017)

Justin,

I suggest that you call some tackle shops in the area and get some local advice. The Florida Sportsman forum had some info. *http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?240465-Anna-Maria-Island-Beach-fishing* Good luck !


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah I made an account on the Florida sportsman forum but I?m not confirmed yet. Thanks for the reply


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Justin, you can use some of your bass lures in FL. for snook, trout, flounder, and redfish, and some other fish. This time of year a 4" twister type plastic on a 1/4, or 1/2 once jig head might catch flounder along the beach. Spoons and surface lures could catch bluefish, and mackerel along the beach and off fishing piers. In the back waters wading try your bass lures for snook, redfish, and trout. If you fish along the beach, look for something different and stay away from swimming beaches. The fish will be close to the beach not way out. Most fish for me are no more then 20' out. Cast along the beach not straight out. The fish travel along the beach. Look for sand bars and little drop offs. Good luck, have fun, and give us a report. I could send you pictures of what to look for on the beaches, but not on here because I have been posting too many pictures.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Justin, I believe you got great information from andypat, I would try different colors too. For the trout you may try to fish 🐠 out a little farther, red with white lures worked good for me . I like root beer color some plastic on light jigs for flounder, work them slow on an angle as you move along the beach. The small snook and reds will be in the trough close to the edge, early and late is best for them, good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2017)

andypat said:


> I could send you pictures of what to look for on the beaches, but not on here because I have been posting too many pictures.


Is there a limit on posting pictures ?


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

andypat said:


> Justin, you can use some of your bass lures in FL. for snook, trout, flounder, and redfish, and some other fish. This time of year a 4" twister type plastic on a 1/4, or 1/2 once jig head might catch flounder along the beach. Spoons and surface lures could catch bluefish, and mackerel along the beach and off fishing piers. In the back waters wading try your bass lures for snook, redfish, and trout. If you fish along the beach, look for something different and stay away from swimming beaches. The fish will be close to the beach not way out. Most fish for me are no more then 20' out. Cast along the beach not straight out. The fish travel along the beach. Look for sand bars and little drop offs. Good luck, have fun, and give us a report. I could send you pictures of what to look for on the beaches, but not on here because I have been posting too many pictures.





CurtisFlorida said:


> Hi Justin, I believe you got great information from andypat, I would try different colors too. For the trout you may try to fish 🐠 out a little farther, red with white lures worked good for me . I like root beer color some plastic on light jigs for flounder, work them slow on an angle as you move along the beach. The small snook and reds will be in the trough close to the edge, early and late is best for them, good luck


Thanks a lot that?s helpful. Took some pictures of my bass lures so someone could help me narrow it down a little to what I?m taking. Didn?t include spinnerbaits in the pictures, I?ll have to buy some curly tail grubs or whatever their called. If you don?t see much good stuff for underwater or topwater please let me know so I?ll be able to find some good stuff.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Most of those I would not bring , maybe the soft baits , and the hard stick baits, you want to use a suspending hard boat for tossing out for trout, you will probably get some blues also. Berkeley Gulp are good for flounder and reds , swimming mullet in white. 
Good luck


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

CurtisFlorida said:


> Most of those I would not bring , maybe the soft baits , and the hard stick baits, you want to use a suspending hard boat for tossing out for trout, you will probably get some blues also. Berkeley Gulp are good for flounder and reds , swimming mullet in white.
> Good luck


Thanks. How about the lipless cranks? Or any of the poppers? I?ve read good things about the super spook jr would that be worth getting?
And have you ever tried bucktail jigs? I?m going to make some then depending if they catch any I?ll either sell them or give them away.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

The lipless cranks could work , as well as the poppers if the water is right for them. Buck tail jigs work also, I believe better in the current, put may work good as a fly too. I think you will do good , you seem to have some good fish skills already. 👍


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

CurtisFlorida said:


> The lipless cranks could work , as well as the poppers if the water is right for them. Buck tail jigs work also, I believe better in the current, put may work good as a fly too. I think you will do good , you seem to have some good fish skills already. 👍


Haha i hope so. Not sure about the fishing skills though... i really wish i had more time there. I?m there for 5 days or whatever but not sure how much my mothers gunna let me fish lol I?ll have a line in the water as much as possible
Would you suggest throwing the lipless and poppers in the flats inshore?


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

What brand grubs would you suggest? Berkley gulp grubs are almost $2 each, are they really that much better?


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

At times they may be, but I would not use them if others are working. And brand you can find that suites you should be good.


----------



## jay bird1138 (Aug 7, 2017)

CurtisFlorida said:


> At times they may be, but I would not use them if others are working. And brand you can find that suites you should be good.


I found one called mister twister. They are 50 cents each. How about artificial shrimp?
Ill probably get one pack of gulp swimming mullets in chartreuse for trailers for my hair jigs and just alone, and ill get one other pack of something else.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I like to get a variety of grubs and just use the Gulps when everybody else is waxing my tail with them. Saltwater assassin and the Express brand from Academy are some good lower cost options. On any given day on the flats, I start with anything other than Gulp and work my way to them if they are the only thing the reds and trout will touch.


----------

